# Scrubs sig request



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

*Last request:*

http://www.mmaforum.com/graphics-showroom/57176-bas-rutten-request.html

*The Request:*

I'm looking for a special Scrubs sig! *D.P* made me one last time, I rocked it for a while, but I need a new one I'm afraid. This one is all about Turk and J.D and their special love for each other. I'd like this sig to be awesomely romantic, I mean ridiculously romantic.

*Pics:*



















I'd like to only have 1 focal point, but if you can think of any good ideas while using both pictures, feel free.

Title: Guy Love: A Bromance Story

Sub-Text: None

More Sub-Text: None

Colors: I'll leave this up to the artist, but I will say since I want this sig romantic, colors like light blue, purple, pink, etc, can definitely be in there so long as it looks nice and goes will with the render.

Size: 420 x 150 - You can make it larger if you think it is needed, 450 x 180 is around the size I like for sigs.

Avatar?: NO

Extra Stuff:

1. Becasue the text is so long, you might want to pop it out of the sig so it doesn't cover the image, but then again, the whole reason I am requesting it instead of making my own is I suck at making Scrubs sigs, seriously. I requested my last one as well because of my lack of Scrub sig making skills, so I'll leave the design completely up to you guys.

2. I want SEXYYYY font, I'm talking romantic love font that has a taste of "omfgsexy" in it. I'm not sure what font this is, but find it for me, lol.

Will you make me the greatest "bromance" sig ever? I am at your mercy, graphics gurus. raise01:

Paying 20k creds for this bad boy and repping all that try.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

I'll see if I can out-do my last one.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Sweet, thanks buddy.


----------

